# AGGHH! My Fingertips Have Gotten Soft



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't pick up my guitars too often lately but when I do I get the 'beginners pain' after a few minutes of playing. Anyone have advice to keep fingertips in playing condition? I'd rather not buy any devices.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

ed2000 said:


> I don't pick up my guitars too often lately but when I do I get the 'beginners pain' after a few minutes of playing. Anyone have advice to keep fingertips in playing condition? I'd rather not buy any devices.


I'll tell you what you shouldn't do! Dont handwash dishes with liquid detergent! Not a very manly thing to own up to, but I frequently hand wash dishes. That dish detergent totally destroys my callouses. Here is my solution:


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Actually I do all the dishes by hand...kinda explains why my hands are smooth, soft and supple like a baby's behind! I guess vacuuming doesn't build calluses? I might try filing sharp ridges on my computer key tops.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Here is my solution:


Don't you find it difficult to play guitar while wearing those gloves? ...Sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I bought one of those devices...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Only sure method I know of is to play.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

^ he beat me to it^

However, there is a "pocket fretboard" you can buy at some music stores that I'd kinda consider cheat, but you gotta do whatcha gotta do. It has about 6 frets and all the strings. You could press on it throughout the day - at work, etc.

Hahaha - Mr. Bania shouldn't be in my post. WTF?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

And laying blocks



JBFairthorne said:


> Only sure method I know of is to play.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

There are specific products available that you can apply to your finger tips. OR, you could use crazy glue on your finger tips. Doesn't come off easily and pulls the top layer of skin off, so it's really not a long term solution. I use crazy glue only when I have a cut on my finger tips. You can get medical grade crazy glue if you are particularly prone to accidents,


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HEy Dave...here is a crazy idea for you to try.
Pick up your acoustic and play it once in a while...
Does wonders for the finger tips...

Keep on rockin

G.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay, this was actually an ad across the top of this site today.

http://www.banggood.com/Protable-Po...tm_design=27&gclid=CIPdkITu_sYCFQ-IaQodrMYCWg


But I agree with the comments above. Play that funky music!!!


----------

